# 4k TV nur als 1080p Monitor erkannt



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Oktober 2017)

Guten Tag,

nach Anschließen meines TV's an meine gtx 1080 erkennt windows den tv nur als 1080p monitor. Er lässt sich zwar im windows menü auf 4k umstellen, allerdings ist das nicht die empholehne Auflösung.

Tv ist ein Sony 4k Tv


----------



## HisN (21. Oktober 2017)

Und Du hast ihn wie angeschlossen?
Und er hat was für einen Namen? 
Und Du hast auch die Buchse genommen an der 4K dranne steht? (An meinem Samsung kann nur einer von 4 HDMI-Eingängen auch UHD bewältigen).


----------



## Lors84 (21. Oktober 2017)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> nach Anschließen meines TV's an meine gtx 1080 erkennt windows den tv nur als 1080p monitor. Er lässt sich zwar im windows menü auf 4k umstellen, allerdings ist das nicht die empholehne Auflösung.
> 
> Tv ist ein Sony 4k Tv



ist normal das nicht 4k als native Auflösung angezeigt wird. habe auch einen sony. 

ich wechsle mit windowstaste + p taste zwischen Monitor und tv, dann wechselt er aber automatisch auf 4k Auflösung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Oktober 2017)

Funktioniert bei mir nicht. In einigen Spielen sieht man keinen Unterschied deshalb wundert mich das


----------



## Lors84 (21. Oktober 2017)

was für einen sony hast du?


----------



## HisN (21. Oktober 2017)

Scheint nicht so wichtig zu sein, wollte ich ja auch schon wissen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2017)

Lors84 schrieb:


> was für einen sony hast du?



it's not a trick it's a sony 

@TE : Etwas mehr Info hat niemandem geschadet


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Oktober 2017)

Bravia Kdx irgendwas mit Android 6.0
HDR lässt sich irgendwie auch nicht aktivieren

Angeschlossen per Highspeed HDMI an GTX 1080. Es gibt nur einen HDMI und einen MHL Anschluss


----------



## Lors84 (21. Oktober 2017)

LOOOOOL, irgendwie hatte ich es im gefühl, dass so eine antwort kommt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich weiß viel über Monitore aber nicht viel über Fernseher


----------



## Lors84 (21. Oktober 2017)

aber du wirst doch wohl wissen was du da genau gekauft hast :-/


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Oktober 2017)

Das habe ich doch geschrieben. Einen 4k HDR 3d Sony KD-65X8505C   Fernseher ist von 2015 und läuft mit Android 6.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt hast du die Modellnummer hinzugefügt.
Laut Beschreibung, kann der UHD in 8bit nur mit Farbunterabstung und zwar YCbCr 4:2:0.
Wenn du das nicht einstellst, kriegst du auch kein natives UHD hin.
Alternative ist halt UHD mit 30Hz oder 1080p mit 60Hz.
Welchen der 4 HDMI Anschlüsse du dabei nimmst, scheint egal zu sein.


----------



## Lors84 (21. Oktober 2017)

na geht doch 

ich habe genau denselben, nur in 55 zoll, der TV hat im übrigen 4 HDMI anschlüsse...

du solltest erstmal folgendes machen, dass macht den TV unter anderem auch etwas flotter:

1. einstellungen - externe eingänge - HDMI signalformat - HDMI port auswählen wo du deinen PC dran angeschlossen hast, dann auf "optimiertes format" stellen und TV neustarten.

2. einstellungen - startbildschirm - empfehlungszeile - dort alle apps/anwendungen deaktivieren (einfach draufklicken damit der weisse punkt verschwindet)

3. einstellungen - apps - system apps - suche nach SONY SELECT und SONY SHELF - stelle bei beiden die benachrichtigungen auf "aus" und drücke bei beiden "beenden erzwingen"

4. einstellungen - anzeige - bildschirm einstellen - anzeigebereich - hier auf "+1" bzw. vollpixel stellen, musst du für jeden HDMI eingang einstellen.

5. stelle sämtliche funktionen aus die du nicht brauchst, zb bluetooth, standort, spracherkennung.

6. fürs zocken: bildeinstellungen - bildmodus auf "spiel" stellen - unter dem punkt bewegung - motionflow ausstellen (filmmodus muss aus sein)

7. HDR PC gaming kannst du auf dem TV vergessen, sieht einfach nur ******** aus, wird aber fast eh von keinem spiel unterstützt.

hier kannst du meine bildeinstellungen fürs zocken mit dem PC sehen:

https://abload.de/img/37786795116_1a7440d5513sio.jpg
https://abload.de/img/37803573502_0958391d3fwscz.jpg
https://abload.de/img/37577772030_216d297ae6psm1.jpg
https://abload.de/img/37786797986_35945a8cczsse1.jpg
https://abload.de/img/37124972784_aa7724da3rwscn.jpg


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Oktober 2017)

Bitte löschen


----------



## Lors84 (21. Oktober 2017)

was meinst du mit "die schärfe bekomme ich meißtens" ? gott, man kann dir unglaublich schwer folgen...sofern du keine falschen einstellungen hast, sieht jedes spiel in 4k gestochen scharf aus. die android oberfläche des TVs ist hingegen nicht in 4k auflösung, wahrscheinlich 1080p.

einige 4k@60fps videos über die youtube-app laufen bei mir, aber auch nicht hundertprozentig flüssig, mal bleibt auch das bild stehen. der prozessor vom TV ist einfach zu langsam dafür. den browser vom TV kann man ebenfalls vergessen, extrem langsam, kann man praktisch nicht bedienen. Wüsste gerne, ob bei den 2017er smart TVs so ein browser mittlerweile mal flüssig zu bedienen ist.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir gibt es keine 4k@60 fps Option. Der Prozessor ist dafür zu schwach. VP9 Unterstützung ist auch verbesserungswürdig.  Alles was mit 60 fps hochgeladen wurde, kann nur in 1080p angeschaut werden. Selbst Wochenalte Videos in 8k. Da hat wohl Sony die Software ganz vergessen. 

So. Habe das jetzt nach deinen Bildern eingestellt und das Bild ist viel besser. 

Aber
Punkt 3 gibt es bei mir gar nicht und Punkt 5 kann ich nicht einstellen


----------



## Lors84 (22. Oktober 2017)

seit dem letzten update der youtube app, gibt es auch keine möglichkeit mehr, die auflösung selbst auszuwählen, er wählt je nach internetgeschwindigkeit die höchste einstellung. das ist bei 4k@60fps videos leider ein nachteil, da diese leicht ruckeln.
wenn du im laufenden video unter "mehr optionen" die "statistiken für nerds" anklickst, siehst du welche auflösung und fps gerade verwendet werden.

hast du alle meine einstellungen wie oben erwähnt übernommen? nur wenn du den HDMI port des TVs auf optimiertes format einstellst, kannst du in den nvidia einstellungen 4k, 60hz und RGB auf "voll" stellen, vorausgesetzt du verwendest auch wirklich ein HDMI 2.0 kabel -.-


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. Oktober 2017)

Ja. Hab's oben editiert. Alle einstellungen übernommen. 4k 60 fps gibt's trotz 450.000er Leitung nicht. Nur wenn Der PC dranhängt. Der TV unterstützt das nicht, da die Rechenpower fehlt. Ist nur ein oller 4 Kerner drin 
Und dem PC fehlt die Rechenpower für ein optimales Bild 
Wenn ich mir die Bilder von Spielen in nativen 5k oder höher anschaue und keine Pixel sehe außer mit der Lupe (Xanvast schafft da optimale Sweet fx Presets), dann wünschte ich mir keine 1080 gekauft zu haben sondern eine 1070 und heute eine 1080ti zu haben....


----------



## Lors84 (22. Oktober 2017)

ich habe VDSL 100 und bei mir werden die videos in 4k@60fps abgespielt, er springt bei mir meißt nach einiger zeit von 1440p@60fps auf 4k@60fps, der buffer braucht immer etwas.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. Oktober 2017)

Kannst du denn über den Browser 4k@60 anwählen? Ich habe da gar keine Option für. So als würde der Fernseher das gar nicht unterstützen. Bei Current Res ist immer 4k@30 oder 1440p@60. Richtiges 4k bekomme ich nur wenn der PC dranhängt. 

Um nicht ein neues Thema aufzumachen: Mein Upload ist mit 20MBit sehr langsam. Xfastlan habe ich anscheinend nicht installiert. Und der Download erreicht auch nicht die von der Fritzbox vorgeschriebenen 450mbit


----------



## Lors84 (22. Oktober 2017)

setz dich bei deinen 65 zoll einfach ein stück weiter weg, dann wirkt das bild auch besser. alles was derzeit über 4k geht ist total sinnlos. von sweet fx presets halte ich nichts, dass hat mir schon bei GTA5 nicht gefallen, die kosten oft zuviel leistung und sehen in meinen augen auch nicht unbedingt besser aus.

für 4k ist eine 1080ti schon ein muss, kannst ja deine 1080er verkaufen und dir eine 1080ti holen, ob du nun eine 1070 hast oder 1080er ist doch egal, die ausgaben bleiben die gleichen, das gleicht sich beim verkauf einer karte ja wieder aus.

edit: vergiss den browser des TVs, der ist nicht zu gebrauchen. je nach video habe ich manchmal auch nur 1440p@60fps, aber manchmal geht er dann auch auf 4k@60fps hoch. das verhält sich recht willkürlich, ich denke es liegt am provider und auch am lahmen prozessor. mir ist das aber nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich spiele gar nichts mehr ohne Reshade bzw. Sweet fx. Denn ohne Presets sind die Spiele alle grau und Unscharf . Und da HDR nicht funktioniert inplentiere ich ein HDR Preset.


----------



## Lors84 (22. Oktober 2017)

kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. bei manchen spielen stelle ich den schwarzabgleich in den tv einstellungen auf hoch, aber sonst verändere ich nichts.


----------

